# Audio et format QWHD via displayport

## augustin2

Bonjour, Bonne Année à tous,

J'envisage d'acheter un moniteur QWHD (2560x1440) mais comme je manque de place sur mon bureau je voudrais qu'il possède des hauts-parleurs.

D'après tout ce que j'ai lu, il me semble que je dois utiliser une connexion displayport pour disposer à la fois de la résolution 2560x1440 et des signaux audio (le moniteur que je souhaite acheter n'a pas d'entrée son séparée).

Mes questions sont les suivantes:

1- Est-ce que tout cela est possible dans Gentoo Linux (vais-je trouver des pilotes compatibles) ?

2- Quelle sorte de carte graphique devrais-je me procurer sachant que je ne suis pas joueur et qu'il m'arrive de regarder des films sur mon ordinateur ?

3- Est-ce qu'une carte ne disposant que de sorties HDMI ou DVI peut convenir (ça correspond à ce que j'ai actuellement) ?

4- Quels sont les points sur lesquels je dois faire attention avant de me décider ?

Merci par avance

----------

## guilc

Alors déjà, pour le HDMI, c’est non : résolution max 1080p, c’est pas suffisant. Le DVI, oublie aussi, il n’y a pas le son avec ! Donc avec un écran sans entrée son, c’est mort.

Donc il te faut impérativement du Display Port. Pour ce que j’en sais, sous Linux, ça marche au moins avec le driver open-source ATI (je crois qu’il y a toujours une option à passer au kernel pour activer le son) et le proprio nvidia. pour le reste je sais pas. Mais je parie que ça marche aussi avec les Intel.

A priori la vidéo marche de base. Et pour le son, tu as une carte son aditionnelle dans Alsa, suffit de balancer le son dessus, et c’est tout.

C’est la théorie, après, j’ai jamais expérimenté.

----------

## augustin2

Merci.

C'est à peu près ce que j'avais compris. D'après mes dernières lecture, il semblerait aussi qu'avec les pilotes des cartes nvidia récentes il n'y ait pas de problème pour passer le son par le displayport. Ça correspond bien à ce que tu dis. Avec ATI/AMD ça paraît moins clair. Il va falloir que je regarde ça de près car il n'y a pas beaucoup de carte nVidia à un prix abordable avec un displayport et un refroidissement passif (encore une de mes exigences).

----------

